# A few bucks to dream about.



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I haven't been able to keep up with my scouting reports, due to my heavy work load but I was able to get out a few times in mid-July. Here's a few bucks I found while out scouting a few new areas to hunt. I won't be able to get out until the muzzy season, so they're all your to chase right now.
Good luck to all in the next few weeks.


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

That last buck looks real heavy!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great bucks, good luck!


----------



## xbow (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow nice bucks  good luck keep the pictures coming


----------

